# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Cài Giao Diện Aero Cho Win 7 Home Basic

## sondongho83

mặc định của win 7 home basic thì không có theme aero, nhưng tìm hiểu và thấy có cách cài personalization. mình cài personalization 1.1.0.1 và apply theme aero nhưng ko đc. mong mọi người giúp đỡ

----------


## mrkhanh789

up..........................................

----------

